

Avoid Useless Confirmation Dialogs - phillco
http://usersinhell.com/useless-confirmations/

======
nantes
From a UX point of view I absolutely agree.

However, I was told by my bank that federal law limited electronic transfers
to no more than 6 per month, for all of my accounts at the bank. I was told I
could make as many in-person transfers as I wished.

True or not, this might explain some of the thinking behind this particular
example.

